# is it possible to connect subwoofer to av receiver with htib?



## bet09 (May 12, 2009)

i'm not sure if this is possible but i just wanted to try asking. i have a dvd home theater in a box(samsung ht-tz512t) and don't like the way the subwoofer sounds on it. sounds muddy/distorted even at low volumes. I bought a new polk audio subwoofer and it sounds the same as the other one that came in the box. I have an old yamaha av receiver(r-v905) and was wondering if I could somehow connect the polk audio subwoofer to the av receiver and the htib to the av receiver and then to the hdtv.

i just want to hear the subwoofer from the yamaha av receiver and the other 5 speakers from the samsung dvd player when i'm playing movies or listening to music

my two rear speakers are wireless so i can't connect them to the yamaha receiver.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I bought a new polk audio subwoofer


Passive or active? Does the Samsung have audio outputs?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

bet09 said:


> I have an old yamaha av receiver(r-v905) and was wondering if I could somehow connect the polk audio subwoofer to the av receiver and the htib to the av receiver and then to the hdtv.
> 
> i just want to hear the subwoofer from the yamaha av receiver and the other 5 speakers from the samsung dvd player when i'm playing movies or listening to music
> 
> my two rear speakers are wireless so i can't connect them to the yamaha receiver.


It’s no problem connecting the sub to the Yamaha, as long as the sub is active (self powered). However, it’s highly unlikely that you’ll be able to connect the HTIB to the Yamaha. Typically HTIBs have no outputs for connecting to other equipment. Your best bet would be to get a DVD player and connect it to the Yamaha, and then connect the HTIB speakers to the Yamaha as well.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It’s no problem connecting the sub to the Yamaha, as long as the sub is active (self powered). However, it’s highly unlikely that you’ll be able to connect the HTIB to the Yamaha. Typically HTIBs have no outputs for connecting to other equipment. Your best bet would be to get a DVD player and connect it to the Yamaha, and then connect the HTIB speakers to the Yamaha as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Agreed. As long as the speakers don't have proprietary connections that only work with the Samsung unit.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nothing a pair of wire cutters can't fix. :laugh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------

